# Pate de Fruit



## jp9999 (May 27, 2010)

I am just wondering whether it's possible to freeze the Pate de fruit and how?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Uh...why?

One of the nice things about PdF is it's very long shelf life.


----------

